# Coulters for Case model B 4 bottom plow



## Chasinmendo (Jun 12, 2014)

I guess the title says it all, I am looking for a set of coulters, the whole thing not just the blaes for a Case model B 4 bottom plow! If there is someone in CA who wants to trade the 4 bottom for a three point three bottom plow I'd also be glad to do that.


----------

